# Realtek ALC1220 vs ALC892 for Edifier S350DB



## Verbatim (Jun 25, 2019)

Hi guys i have question about integrated audio is it worth to pay extra 58 euros for ALC1220 codec instead of ALC892 for Edifier S350DB 2.1 PC sound system. These are good quality speakers question is will i hear the difference in terms of sound quality between those two audio integrated codecs ?  


Thanks!


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 25, 2019)

If you use the Optical input then it really doesn't matter which ALC 1220/892 chip you use as it should just pass the signal to the speakers to decode


----------



## Verbatim (Jun 25, 2019)

So no difference ok thanks i will go for alc 892 becouse motherboard has optical input.


----------

